# 4-6 month puppy showing?



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

What exactly happens at this event hehe I’ve never been to one but have a 14 week old CRAYCRAY happy , land shark and can’t imagine showing at 4-6 months. I love this forum thank you for all the helpful posts about puppyhood!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/co...72.220997601.1506346880-1855549243.1494946533

This might help.

Have not ever shown a puppy.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

You should attend a show, it's really fun. Like anything else handlers train with the pup prior to showing. Judges understand that even with training they are still puppies.
Actually a "handling" class is really good for teaching your pup self control, attention and behavior. See if you can find a class, take it and enjoy!


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you Kate! I would love to go to a show I’ll have to look them up


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you I wish there were more in my area!


----------



## Kortes Mom (Apr 30, 2018)

It is a great place for puppies to learn in the show ring. My 5 month old has been in several and is working toward his AKC Puppy of Achievement Certificate. It is a lot of fun. His first show he was not focused at all chasing flies and bees and butterflies. But in one month he has learned so much! This past weekend he won Best of Breed, Best of the Sporting Group and made it into Best in Show, but lost to a very cute Dalmatian puppy. They gave all of the dogs a toy.


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Kortes’ mom , congrats where are you located? I have been looking into novice conform. training and we will see if Piper is interested. I did find a local fun meet in my area in June and she will be almost 5 months


----------



## kbooch32 (Apr 15, 2017)

Today was the 5th time in the ring with my pup who will be 5 months tomorrow. Even though she is head strong and convinced she can do it all on her own as in will lead herself around the ring, I see improvement every time we go in. Our second show we won breed then the sporting group but lost out to the toy group winner. I just think it is a really fun way to get the experience and exposure without having the stress, if that makes sense.


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

That’s great! Piper and I am going to experience the show ring for the first time on Fri. We have no expectations other than socialization and Pipers mom looking foolishly silly but I’m hoping it’s fun. I’ve only been to one show in the past and never been to a 4-6 month old “circus” hehe. Piper will have a nice bath that morning, but what do I wear? Are jeans not acceptable? Any insiders advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## StephanieRN (May 25, 2018)

How exciting!! I want to do this with our pup... whenever I find one. LOL


----------



## kbooch32 (Apr 15, 2017)

PattyMcN123! said:


> That’s great! Piper and I am going to experience the show ring for the first time on Fri. We have no expectations other than socialization and Pipers mom looking foolishly silly but I’m hoping it’s fun. I’ve only been to one show in the past and never been to a 4-6 month old “circus” hehe. Piper will have a nice bath that morning, but what do I wear? Are jeans not acceptable? Any insiders advice is greatly appreciated!




As far as what to wear, I wore a nice pair of dark pants and a nice shirt. Still felt under dressed compared to some others in the class. Might have to step up my game next time. lol!


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Well where to start, I will definately be attending another dog show as a spectator in the future but Miss Piper will retire early from the show ring ... hehe ... Although we did “practice “ at home I don’t think she enjoyed it very much, she wanted to play and show dogs aren’t really allowed to play , it was very warm and humid , and showdogs are anonymous (aren’t allowed to be called by name) so many beautiful dogs but not something we would continue. There was only one other golden pup in the 4-6 month old group. An equally beautiful Pup I think from Sunkissed . We will have one more experience with that and move onto working on our basic obedience and GCC title. One other thought I was SO impressed with the junior handlers , young ladies about 8-10 years old handling dogs that outweighed them easily and such confidence it was amazing g to me!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PattyMcN123! said:


> Well where to start, I will definately be attending another dog show as a spectator in the future but Miss Piper will retire early from the show ring ... hehe ... Although we did “practice “ at home I don’t think she enjoyed it very much, she wanted to play and show dogs aren’t really allowed to play , it was very warm and humid , and showdogs are anonymous (aren’t allowed to be called by name) so many beautiful dogs but not something we would continue. There was only one other golden pup in the 4-6 month old group. An equally beautiful Pup I think from Sunkissed . We will have one more experience with that and move onto working on our basic obedience and GCC title.


Because I'm all about pushing-encouraging-pushing people to do and enjoy everything I do.... 

Don't stress out too much if your pup was jumping and bouncing around. You can do drop in handling classes to pick up tips + find somebody to "show with" (you can set up with, pay them to groom your dog, and you can learn directly from them based on what they do). And you will find that she will have a lot of fun with you in the ring. It's something to do while you are waiting for your pup to grow up enough to do obedience. It will give both you and your dog more ring/crowd confidence before it comes to doing obedience. 

Most places need more golden owners getting involved with the breed. If anything it "might" help get clubs more conscience about bringing better judges vs bringing judges who will bring out of town handlers with them.

Among else, if you have one take away - it may be learning more than you thought you would about your own breed + learning how to groom your own dog or any other similar breed without stressing out.


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you Kate ! Like I said we will continue training based on just what I have seen on you tube etc. because I do know she enjoys “workin” as we call it. I say Piper let’s do some work and she gets SO blipping excited! The judge was very nice to me, knowing it was our first , gave me 3 tries at Up and back the third allowing Piper to Take me up and back with the leash in her mouth! He acually said her gait was very nice with her lead in her mouth hehe I am acually looking for a handling class in my area north of Boston , even if we don’t continue on the room she loves to learn and I’m having so much fun with her!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm with Megora. Don't be too hard on yourself or Piper. 4-6 months are still really young dogs. The more you're out there and showing, the better she will get at behaving and being an awesome show dog.  

By all means, work on obedience and what not too. That's my plan.  I haven't figured out how to find them, but I've heard fun matches are a great way to expose her to the ring without so much pressure (or cost, if I recall correctly). Maybe that is something you'd like to try?


----------



## Kortes Mom (Apr 30, 2018)

I am in the San Francisco Bay Area. Go to InfoDg.com and look up the dog show near you. The show labeled BPUP (stands for Beginner Puppy) are the ones for the 4-6 month old pups. After that they go into the big dog show ring competing for points. Good luck! 

Doc got his Puppy of Achievement Certificate from the AKC already. So proud!


----------



## kbooch32 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lol, I am glad my pup is not the only one who thinks she can gait herself and really I just need to chauffer her to the showgrounds. DeeDee does the same thing with her leash and she will mess around until she has it, so I usual let her take it and go with it. She actually managed to go all the way around the ring the other weekend without grabbing the leash, but then had to have it on the down and back. I am working with her on it, but for now, it is all about having fun and getting her exposed to stuff and hopefully me learning something and not looking to foolish, lol. As far as calling her name, I don't really say it in the ring, but I do talk to her all the time. Not real loud, but just steady to keep her focused and somewhat calm. Don't give up yet, she might just make it once she gets it figured out.


----------

